# My Alter



## taphthartharath (Jul 29, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrinkJ (Jul 29, 2013)

Can we get more info on this?


Bro John
FC, Elmore Lodge #30

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LittleHunter (Jul 29, 2013)

That's cool! God bless


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 30, 2013)

That looks Mithraic as if it were taken from near a Roman legion camp two millennia ago.  Very cool.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 2, 2013)

alter _v.tr._*:* to make different without changing into something else

altar _n.__*:*_ a usually raised structure or place on which sacrifices are offered or incense is burned in worship


Sorry, but that is one mis-spelling that makes me nuts. Okay, they all make me nuts.


----------

